# Different scripts for different watch dirs in rtorrent

## while1

Anyone know if it's possible to execute different scripts on finish depending on which watch directory initiated the download in rtorrent? 

I have written a python script that reads the ID3 tags of finished downloads and creates symlinks for them named in the correct way so I can continue seeding the torrents but still get them named and arranged correctly in my music folder. The problem is that I do not want the script to run on all torrents I start just the ones started by my music watch dir.

I've tried to search for a solution to this problem but I can't find anything about it. The rtorrent config file is not exactly self-explanatory either. Help would be much appreciated.

----------

## BradN

Maybe use another script to do the actual multi-folder watching and somehow keep track of where it came from and then move it to a folder watched by the torrent program?

----------

## while1

Hm, yeah that might work. Need to have another script on finnish then that executes the third depending on the first scripts result. 

Feels like a crazy workaround but It'll do for now. Thanks!

----------

